# welche Projekte in 2017



## Lion (8. Feb. 2017)

hallo an Alle,
es dauert noch ein wenig bis die Saison 2017 losgeht aber habt Iht schon
neue Projekte oder Änderungen für 2017 geplant ?
Würde mich über Euere Antworten und neue Ideen freuen.
 Leon


----------



## Teich4You (8. Feb. 2017)

Mein Motto lautet: Die Baustelle muss weg!


----------



## Küstensegler (8. Feb. 2017)

Bei mir soll es ein Endlosbandfilter sein.
Nicht, weil ich mit meiner jetzigen Filter-Lösung unzufrieden bin aber ohne
ein Projekt am Teich fehlt einfach was.
Bin schon dabei Pläne im Kopf zu schmieden.
Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob ich das Projekt mit einer Doku begleite oder nur das
hoffentlich fertige Produkt vorstelle.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## muh.gp (8. Feb. 2017)

Teich vergrößern und zweiten Filter bauen, diesmal in Schwerkraft. Wird Zeit für den Frühling!


----------



## troll20 (8. Feb. 2017)

Pläne für 2017 

Also als erstes mal die Heizung hoch drehen. Dann den Schneeschieber verlängern und die Wolken weg schieben damit man mal wieder was von yer Sonne hat.
Und dann kommen mir bestimmt auch noch weitere Ideen sobald das Wasser auf Badeemperatur ist.


----------



## marcus18488 (8. Feb. 2017)

Meine große Burg, Schloss im garten aufbauen. Hab den ganzen Winter wieder daran weitergemacht. Jetzt wird es Zeit, die ersten Gebäude im Freien festzumauern. 
Aber im Moment leider noch Schnee im garten und zu kalt für das Projekt


----------



## Teich4You (8. Feb. 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Meine große Burg, Schloss im garten aufbauen. Hab den ganzen Winter wieder daran weitergemacht. Jetzt wird es Zeit, die ersten Gebäude im Freien festzumauern.
> Aber im Moment leider noch Schnee im garten und zu kalt für das Projekt


Was für ne Burg?


----------



## Teicholm (8. Feb. 2017)

auch bei mir ist noch eine kleine Baustelle im Filterkeller. Die Abdeckung und der TF
fehlen noch. 
Den PP35 habe ich heute bei BGM bestellt. Wenn der in 2-3 Wochen da ist, lässt hoffentlich
der Frühling auch nicht länger auf sich warten und alles kann angeschlossen werden.


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Feb. 2017)

Erst mal den Trommelfilter fertig bauen und testen. Dann einen Filter basteln um das Schmutzwasser zu filtern. Und ganz ganz viel am Teich in der Sonne liegen.


----------



## Erin (8. Feb. 2017)

Bei uns sind mehrere Projekte geplant, welches ich dieses Jahr angehe, hängt davon ab, welches Material mir als erstes kostengünstig über den Weg läuft.

Auf jeden Fall wird aber am Teich weitergemacht, also Ufermatte auf der anderen Seite, Teichrand neu bepflanzen, Folie ausbessern usw Da ist noch einiges zu tun.


----------



## ironniels (8. Feb. 2017)

Folie verlegen ..regenerationsbereich  mit Kies befüllen... luftheber bauen ..pflanzen einsetzen ...Außenbereich gestalten...


----------



## samorai (8. Feb. 2017)

Vor lange Weile habe ich mal einen LH gebaut, aus 40 er HT-Rohr und ein Stück 50 er als Druckdose verwendet. Sollte nichts aufregendes sein, eventuell Neugier was so ein Ding bringt.
Das einkleben der Druckdose( mit Tangit) haut mich nicht gerade vom Hocker, die Bohrungen von 1mm ist ein "Geduld´s Spiel).
Andere ging es wohl genauso und hatten die Idee mit dem Trichter  ...... mir schwebt da aber etwas anderes vor;  für kleine LH, LH mit einem Bypass.


----------



## troll20 (8. Feb. 2017)

Beim 40 HT Rohr kannst du auch einfach eine 40iger Doppelmuffe nehmen.


----------



## Regina S. (9. Feb. 2017)

Hallöchen, auch ich möchte demnächst den Teich reinigen. Dazu habe ich noch ein paar Fragen. 
Soll ich den ganzen Schlamm  aus dem Teich saugen, oder ein bisschen drin lassen? Ich wollte einen 2 Kammern Schlammsauger benutzen, oder könnt ihr mir ein guten Sauger empfehlen? Ich wollte auch die Hälfte des Wassers raus laufen lassen, oder wird viel Wasser durch den Schlammsauger entfernt? Ich muss auch mal nachschauen wie viele Fische überhaupt im Teich sin. Übrigens habe ich meine Fische 3 Jahre schon nicht mehr gefüttert. 
Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten. 
Liebe Grüße Regina


----------



## Lion (9. Feb. 2017)

Regina R. schrieb:


> Hallöchen, auch ich möchte demnächst den Teich reinigen. Dazu habe ich noch ein paar Fragen.
> Ich wollte auch die Hälfte des Wassers raus laufen lassen, oder wird viel Wasser durch den Schlammsauger entfernt?
> Liebe Grüße Regina



hallo Regina,
ich denke, falls Du eine Zeit lang den Rücklauf des Schlammsaugers nicht in den Teich zurückführst, wirst Du automatisch den Teich leeren, aber als Faustregel sagt man, 1/3 vom Teichwasser wechseln.
Viel Erfolg und berichte uns biite, wie es geklappt hat.
L.G. Léon

ps: was für Fische hast Du?


----------



## Lion (9. Feb. 2017)

samorai schrieb:


> Vor lange Weile habe ich mal einen LH gebaut, .



hallo samorai,
womit wirst Du den LH betreiben ?
VG. Léon


----------



## Regina S. (9. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Lion, wir wurden damals schlecht beraten. Ein großen __ Graskarpfen ( bin mal gespannt wie groß) und der Rest sind Goldfische und __ Shubunkin's. Die Fische waren damals alle im großen Teich, den wir leider zu machen mussten. Ein Bekannter holt mir erstmal den Graskarpfen raus und dann mal schauen. Muss denn der ganze Schlamm raus, oder sollte eine kleine Mulmsvhicht im Teich bleiben? Hast du auch einen Teichschlammsauger? Ich wollte mir keinen kaufen sondern nur ausleihen, weiß aber noch nicht wo. Die Tierläden hier haben alle keine mehr.


----------



## samorai (9. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Leon!
Ist ne Hailea V20 (Membranpumpe). Dazu gibt es einen Verteiler aus Plaste, 3 Abgänge sind angeschlossen, die restlichen sind tot gelegt.


----------



## koiteich1 (9. Feb. 2017)

Wollte diese Jahr eigentlich mal Ruhe haben aber es kommt doch anderst:
Als erstens will ich meinen Biofilter noch etwas erweitern.
Das andere Projekt ist eine Verschiebbare Pollabdeckung.
Habe ja einen Folientunnel über dem Teich aber man wird ja mit den Jahren bequem 
Deshalb bin ich da noch auf der Suche nach solch einer Abdeckung.


----------



## Lion (9. Feb. 2017)

Regina R. schrieb:


> Muss denn der ganze Schlamm raus, oder sollte eine kleine Mulmsvhicht im Teich bleiben? Hast du auch einen Teichschlammsauger?



hallo Regina,
ich denke, dass man bei einer Teichreinigung nach 3 Jahre, viel Schlamm entfernen kann, dein Wasser wird aber
trübe werden und nach einiger Zeit, wird dieser Schmutz sich wieder absetzen und somit eine gewisse Mulmschicht im
Teich bleiben. Es ist auch eine Zeitraubende Arbeit und damit es einigermassen funktioniert, würde ich eine relativ Prof. Anlage mieten.  Ich selber habe jetzt das Glück, dass ich eine relativ große und sehr gute Filteranlage habe, die eigentlich
keinen Schlamm mehr aufkommen lässt und habe dafür keinen Schlammsauger.
Aber bestimmt können Dir andere Forumfreunde die einen Schlammsauger benutzen noch bessere Tips geben.
Auf alle Fälle mit dieser Arbeit noch abwarten, bis die Fische aus ihrem Winterschlaf erwacht sind.
Also bei Wassertemperaturen ab 10 Grad aufwärts.
VG. Léon


----------



## Fräbel (10. Feb. 2017)

Ja bei mir meine Filteranlage neu bauen und umstellen auf Schwerkraft mit einen LH. Filterkeller ausheben und Betonarbeiten. 
Was auch noch wichtig ist mein Loch im Teich finden was ich in der letzten Session nicht gefunden habe .


----------



## Regina S. (10. Feb. 2017)

Ganz herzlichen Dank für die Antwort. Dann weiß ich das schon mal.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (10. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Regina S.

ich kann dir den Pondovac 4 empfehlen, den habe ich letztes Jahr gekauft und meinen ca. 4 Jahre alten Teich  zu Entschlammen.
Das ganze hat mit 2 Personen 3 Tage gedauert und der Pondovac musste wirklich alles geben.
Mein Tipp wenn es an den dicken Schlamm geht etwas Wasser dazugeben sonst verstopft er sehr schnell.

Dieses Jahr ist auch sehr viel geplant.
Als erstes eine neue Filteranlage, diesmal mit Trommelfilter Biofilter und Filtergraben.
Ein Wasserfall mit kleinem Bachlauf ist auch schon in Planung und die Teichumrandung müsste erneuert werden.
Noch ziehe ich mir die Infos hier aus dem Forum, leider gibt es immer viel zu viele Ideen wie man was am besten umsetzt.

Ich wünsche dir noch viel Glück bei deiner Teichreinigung


----------



## Regina S. (10. Feb. 2017)

Ich danke dir, dann will ich mich mal schlau machen, wo ich den leihweise bekommen kann. ...... Bin alleine, gerade Scheidung hinter mir, aber es kann nur besser werden. So groß ich mein Teich nicht, dürfte ich wohl dann alleine schaffen.


----------



## Michael H (10. Feb. 2017)

Hallo

Tja , eigendlich wie jedes Jahr ....
Filter Verbesser'n / vielleicht Erweitern .
Teichwände aussen Gestalten .
Und das übliche , immer auf der Suche nach Klarem Wasser ..

Die Planung für meinen Zweit-Teich steht ja schon im großen und ganzen . Muß nur noch mit der Zeit hinhauen ....


----------



## Lion (10. Feb. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Die Planung für meinen Zweit-Teich steht ja schon im großen und ganzen . Muß nur noch mit der Zeit hinhauen ....


hallo Michael,
Zweit-Teich in Verbindung mit der Ersten ?
VG. Léon


----------



## Michael H (10. Feb. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Michael,
> Zweit-Teich in Verbindung mit der Ersten ?
> VG. Léon


Hallo

Nö Nö , soll ein Separates Becken werden von etwa 8 bis 10 Kubik mit LH Betrieben für die Kleineren Koi . 
Damit die nicht wie jetzt ab und zu von meinen Pumpen Geschreddert werden .


----------



## Lion (10. Feb. 2017)

Regina S. schrieb:


> Ich danke dir, dann will ich mich mal schlau machen, wo ich den leihweise bekommen kann. .......



vieleicht hier: https://rentas.de/stadt/Bergkamen/4921/


----------



## Regina S. (11. Feb. 2017)

Das ist ja richtig super. Vielen, vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## Lion (11. Feb. 2017)

hallo,
das sind ja schon mal sehr schöne Projekte und wenn Ihr diese ausführt, wäre es natürlich
sehr schön, wenn Ihr darüber berichtet.
Gibt es noch andere Mitglieder, die sich Gedanken machen über ein neues Projekt in 2017 ?
Bin neugirig.
Leon


----------



## axel120470 (11. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Leon.
Ja, ich plane aus meinem 7500l Goldi-Teich einen 22000l goldi-koi Teich zu machen. Aber hier ist gerade wieder Wintereinbruch.
    
Grüße aus Mittelhessen 

Axel


----------



## Lion (11. Feb. 2017)

hallo Axel,
das wird ja ein super Projekt, wirst Du den bestehenden Teich miteinbeziehen ?
gibt es schon eine Skizze ?
muss Du auch die Filteranlage erweitern ?
VG. Léon


----------



## axel120470 (11. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Leon.
Ja, der bestehende Teich bleibt eigentlich wie er ist. Allerdings werde ich rechts die Flachwasserzone entfernen und auf ca. 60 cm vertiefen. Dort wird dann der neue Teich angesetzt. Ich habe EPDM drin. Die sollte man ganz gut kleben können . ( anderer Thread von mir ). Skizze habe ich keine, nur in meinem Kopf. Und die FilterAnlage wird erweitert. Habe jetzt einen FiltoClear 12000 der bisher sehr gute Arbeit geleistet hat. ( Und das bei 50 Goldies) . Der Ausgang dieses Filters wird dann später durch einen ca. 6m langen Pflanzengraben im neuen Teich geleitet. Zusätzlich kommt eine Screenmatic 60000 mit 110 Bitron und Aquamax 16000 zum Einsatz.
VG
Axel


----------



## muh.gp (11. Feb. 2017)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Skizze habe ich keine, nur in meinem Kopf.



Die Taktik kommt mir bekannt vor... grober Plan und dann los!


----------



## axel120470 (11. Feb. 2017)

Genau. Beim Buddeln wird es eh meist anders wie geplant.


----------



## axel120470 (11. Feb. 2017)

Hier mal ein Bild aus wärmeren Tagen. 
Am oberen Bildrand soll die Erweiterung hin.


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Feb. 2017)

Fläche ist ja noch reichlich vorhanden!...........da könnte man dann in ein paar Jahren vielleicht.......


----------



## axel120470 (11. Feb. 2017)

Ich würde gern, aber das jetzige Projekt stößt schon nicht auf Zustimmung


----------



## Teich4You (11. Feb. 2017)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Hallo Leon.
> Ja, ich plane aus meinem 7500l Goldi-Teich einen 22000l goldi-koi Teich zu machen. Aber hier ist gerade wieder Wintereinbruch.
> Anhang anzeigen 178197 Anhang anzeigen 178198
> Grüße aus Mittelhessen
> ...


Auf solche Projekte warten hier doch alle ungeduldig! 
Baudokus sind halt immer gerne gesehen! 

Koi-Goldteich? Höre ich da außerdem Eingeständnisse in der Teichgröße, wegen Blitzen aus der Regierung?
Ich freue mich trotzdem schon mal auf die kommende Vergrößerung und auch auf den danach folgenden Endausbau zum Koi-only-Teich!


----------



## axel120470 (11. Feb. 2017)

Das ist das Ziel Koi only. Werde wohl dann später ein paar Todesfälle haben. Mein Zoo Händler wird sich freuen


----------



## Michael H (11. Feb. 2017)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Das ist das Ziel Koi only. Werde wohl dann später ein paar Todesfälle haben. Mein Zoo Händler wird sich freuen



Todesfälle ..?


----------



## axel120470 (11. Feb. 2017)

Nein. Die Goldes verschwinden zum Zoohändler. Nach und nach. Jetzt verstanden Michael?  Ich könnt doch den lieben Tierchen nix antun.


----------



## Michael H (11. Feb. 2017)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Nein. Die Goldes verschwinden zum Zoohändler. Nach und nach. Jetzt verstanden Michael?  Ich könnt doch den lieben Tierchen nix antun.


Hallo
Achso , jetzt hab ich es Kapiert .
Sorry bin Blond , da dauert es als ein wenig länger ....


----------



## axel120470 (11. Feb. 2017)

Lach. Bei mir dauerts auch schon mal was länger ( sagt zumindest meine Frau ). Schöne Teichdoku übrigens. Hab sie zufällig heute gelesen


----------



## Lion (12. Feb. 2017)

ich wollt mir jetzt im Fühjahr einen Strandkorb kaufen, um so geschützt den
Teich noch früher und länger geniessen zu können.
Freue mich schon sehr.
VG. Léon


----------



## center (13. Feb. 2017)

Hab ich auch letztes Jahr getan.
Kauf nix billiges. Ist rausgeworfenes Geld.
Ab 800-900€ gibt's gute


----------



## Lion (13. Feb. 2017)

hallo center,
vielen Dank für den guten Tipp.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Feb. 2017)

bei mir steht das Räumen und Neuaufbau des Amphibienteiches an (da ist kaum mehr Wasser mehr drin zu sehen so zugewuchert - da gibt's bestimmt auch was an __ Blutauge, __ Fieberklee, straußblütiger __ Gilbweiderich, "__ Rosennymphe" und Zungenhahnenfuß zum abgeben)

der "unkrautverseuchte" Steingarten zwischen Amphibientümpel und Gartenteich muß auch mal wieder einer kompletten Neuanlage unterzogen werden - bei dem viele Steine schleppen braucht Mann dann wenigstes net in die Muckibude

ach ja, ein paar __ Magnolien (hab ja erst 13) sollen auch noch  gesetzt werden


----------



## Lion (13. Feb. 2017)

hallo Frank,
hört sich ja nach viel Arbeit an, aber wird dann nachher um so schöner werden.
Hast Du mal ein Foto vom Amphibienteich ?
VG. Léon


----------



## Lion (14. Feb. 2017)

was für Pläne haben die neuen Mitglieder hier aus dem Forum ?


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Feb. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> paar __ Magnolien (hab ja erst 13)


Hast du mal einen Tipp für eine großewachsende winterharte welche ich in den Wald Pflanzen könnte. Soll natürlich bei so einer Aktion nicht viel kosten.
Derzeit bin ich bei meiner Suche bei einer Magnolia kobus , japanische __ Kobushi-Magnolie, hängen geblieben.
Da mein Liriodendror tulipifera zwei Spitzen hat und auch einer der Amberbäume bin ich am Überlegen ob man die wohl über Stecklinge klonen kann.
Was meinst du wie, wann und was hältst du von diesem aufpfropfen auf Radieschensamen um die Hormone der Schnellkeimer zum Wurzelanregen zu nutzen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Feb. 2017)

Hi Torsten,

große Magnolienarten gäbs da schon einige wie z.B.

Magnolia acuminata
Magnolia officinalis
Magnolia obovata
Magnolia sprengeri

allerdings gibt es so was nur bei Fachhändlern und kosten daher auch einiges mehr - als die 3 schnell und in in Massen über Stecklinge vermehrbaren 0815 Exemplare der normalen Gartenhandels - da sich die "echte" Bäume bildenden Magoliaceae nur über langjährige Aussaatanzucht vermehren lassen (so eine 1,5m Pflanze kostet schon ihre 70-100€)

Liriodendron tulipifera läßt sich über Stecklinge auch nicht vermehren, die 2. Triebspitze  kannste nach dem abscheiden entsorgen

bei dem __ Amberbaum könnte man sie eventuell auch versuchen "abzumoosen" (Hamamelidaceae hab ich selber noch nie vermehrt, da weiß ich mit der Behandlung von Stecklingen nicht Bescheid)


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Feb. 2017)

Abmoosen im Wald ist Kritisch. Da kann man schlecht kontrollieren ob alles noch feucht ist. Ich werd es einfach mit den Stecklingen probieren.

Bei den __ Tulpenbaum hatte ich gedacht als ich Ihn klein kaufte das es wohl ein Steckling gewesen ist..... Die Biester aus Samen ziehen ist mir nie gelungen.
Siehe auch da. http://green-24.de/forum/tulpenbaum-2fliriodendron-tulipifera-aus-samen-od-stecklingen-t6169-30.html
In feuchtem Sand/Torf.

Magnolia kobus ca. 24 m weiße Blüten, Frühjahr ohne Laub
Magnolia acuminata ca 24 m, Gurken-Magnolie  Interessant.
Magnolia officinalis ca. 20m, große weiße Blüten im Laub
Magnolia obovata 15-30 m, große weiße Blüten im Laub, 
Magnolia sprengeri 20m, Lila/Pinke Blüte, Frühjahr ohne Laub

Schöne Auswahl, vielleicht läuft mir ja mal so was für kleines Geld über den Weg. Teures Rehfutter bringe ich nicht in den Wald


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Feb. 2017)

Hi Torsten,

Tulpenbäume lassen sich mit frischem Samen und nach mehrmonatiger Stratifikation im Kühlschrank wie auch frische Magnoliensaat, eigentlich recht gut zum keimen bringen. Bei länger zu trocken aufbewarten Saatgut  wie es meißt bei Samenhändlern passiert ist die Keimfähigkeit natürlich miserabel
(ich hab seit November auch noch ne Schale voll Samen von dem Exemplar auf unserem Friedhof) in feuchtem Küchenpaier im Kühlschrank stehen. Die "Surfbretter" werden die Tage in Töpfe gesteckt und wandern dann raus ins alte Foliengewächshaus

bei gekauftem Saatgut ist es immer das Problem da man ja net weiß wann es geerntet wurde und wie es aufbewaht wurde

sehe ich z.Z an meinen Arum-Aausaaten

die sebst geerneten von meinen bedienden letztes Jahr geblühtren Arum apulum sind zu über 90% gekeimt

die bei Rareplant bestellten keimten trotz identischer Bedingungen nur zu 20-30% oder gar net (vor 6 Jahren keimten die gleichen damals bestellten Arten da auch noch zu 90% - das jetztige bestellte Saatgut ist wohl noch von damals)


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Feb. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Die "Surfbretter" werden die Tage in Töpfe gesteckt und wandern dann raus ins alte Foliengewächshaus


Wenn du zu viele hast dann sag Bescheid 
Hast du dir den verlinkten Beitrag an geschaut. So von wegen nur Flügel oder Flügel mit Körnern dran.


----------



## Aquaga (20. Feb. 2017)

Mein 2016er Beton-Teichneubau in L-Form, der es zur Winterpause bis zum Rohbau geschafft hat,
wird in den nächsten warmen Tagen nach der gnädigen Erlaubniserteilung der heimischen Oberregierungsbaubehörde
zum "U-Teich" umgebaut werden ....

 ..... der Vorschlaghammer und der Spaten stehen schon bereit


----------



## Teich4You (20. Feb. 2017)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Mein 2016er Beton-Teichneubau in L-Form, der es zur Winterpause bis zum Rohbau geschafft hat,
> wird in den nächsten warmen Tagen nach der gnädigen Erlaubniserteilung der heimischen Oberregierungsbaubehörde
> zum "U-Teich" umgebaut werden ....
> 
> ..... der Vorschlaghammer und der Spaten stehen schon bereit




Mach lieber gleich einen O-Teich daraus.


----------



## Aquaga (20. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Mach lieber gleich einen O-Teich daraus.



   Das bringt mich doch jetzt glatt auf einen Gedanken mit dem Thema Bachlauf......


......Bachläufe sind bei uns nämlich nicht "genehmigungspflichtig"


----------



## Teich4You (20. Feb. 2017)

Teiche bis 100m³ sollten auch ohne Genehmigung gehen.
Oder habt ihr eine Sonderregelung?


----------



## Aquaga (20. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Teiche bis 100m³ sollten auch ohne Genehmigung gehen.
> Oder habt ihr eine Sonderregelung?



Ja, die Sondergenehmigungsstelle übernachtet für gewöhnlich neben mir im Bett und ist
"Erdaushubangelegenheiten auf dem Grundstück" gegenüber eher kritisch eingestellt


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Feb. 2017)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Ja, die Sondergenehmigungsstelle übernachtet für gewöhnlich neben mir im Bett und ist
> "Erdaushubangelegenheiten auf dem Grundstück" gegenüber eher kritisch eingestellt


Kenne ich.....erst immer nicht so groß, bin ich dann eben mehr steiler und in die Tiefe gegangen.
Dann war alles fertig, der Tisch und die Sitzbänke stehen am Teich und die ersten Weinflaschen werden dort, weil es so schön lauschig ist mit den Freundinen geköpft.

Hätte ja noch ein Stück größer sein können, bekommt man dann zu hören


----------



## muh.gp (20. Feb. 2017)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Ja, die Sondergenehmigungsstelle übernachtet für gewöhnlich neben mir im Bett und ist
> "Erdaushubangelegenheiten auf dem Grundstück" gegenüber eher kritisch eingestellt



Vielleicht sollten wir unsere Regierungen mal zu einem Gipfeltreffen zusammen bringen... scheinen ja alle das gleiche Problem zu haben... in der Zeit könnten wir dann in Ruhe graben...


----------



## joe47 (20. Feb. 2017)

Hochteich aus Lärchenholz mit Tiefengrabung für Winterruhe und Mini Kläranlage muss her!


----------



## joe47 (20. Feb. 2017)

Ein Hochteich aus Lärchenholz samt Tiefengrabung für Winterruhe und Minikläranlage muss her!
lg. Joe


----------



## krallowa (21. Feb. 2017)

Teichleerung, Kleinfischdezimierung, Ufermattenbefestigung und Luftschlauchversteckaktion im Frühling.
Ansonsten die üblichen Arbeiten wie Filteroptimierung und Algenvertreibungsanstrengungen.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Daufi (21. Feb. 2017)

Ja ich habe auch schon was vor - die letzen 5 m vom Bachlauf werden um knapp 45 Grad abgewinkelt und neu verlegt...
In diesem Winter hat der Scheissbaum/Zypresse, was auch immer es ist, alles mit Nadeln, Samen und ähnlichem Müll vollgeregnet....
Und da so ein Bachlauf ja läuft , ist der Dreck jetzt unter dem Baum wieder weg....
Aber nicht da wo ich ihn wollte.... Grrrr....


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Feb. 2017)

Die Technik am Teich wird komplett umgebaut/erneuert:
Der mir bisher immer gute Dienste geleistete Kammerfilter, wird endlich in Rente geschickt.
Da er in letzter Zeit, doch vermehrt überfordert war. Auch ist das reinigen immer so eine Sache (passiert natürlich immer, zu sehr unpassenden Zeiten).

Da ich ja durch den Unfall Ende 2015, eine lange Zeit ausgenockt war, kann nun endlich der seit 2 Jahren im Keller stehende Genesis Vliesfilter (Evo3 500) ausgepackt werden. Hierauf bin ich schon sehr gespannt! 

Eine stärkere Pumpe kommt zum Einsatz: Aquaforte DM 20000 Vario (Einstellbar).
So kann ich im Sommer vollen Flow fahren und schön im Winter drosseln, bzw. auch wenn erforderlich (Standzeit Filter/Vlies..).

Ob die Sauerstoffpumpe (Hailea V30) ersetzt wird, wird sich zeigen.
Derzeit wird im Filter belüftet, nun soll das ganze in den Teich verlegt werden.

UVC ist seit über 2 Jahren nicht mehr im Betriebe gewesen. Ob nun für den Genesis eine Tauch UVC angeschafft wird, ist fraglich.

Was mir persönlich noch wichtig ist, der Heizer.
Derzeit halte ich mit einem 2 KW Heizer die Temperatur über den Winter.

Dieser wird definitiv gleich weichen, gegen den von Genesis mit 3 KW.
Dieser lässt sich super über die Steuereinheit steuern, was mir persönlich sehr wichtig ist. Der Heizer wird dann auch über das Jahr, vermehrt laufen um Schwankungen auszugleichen oder im Sommer/Herbst die Temperatur länger zu halten.

Um die ganze Technik wieder zu verstecken, wird ein neues Filterhäuschen gebaut, natürlich voll isoliert.

Ein großer Wasserwechsel von 3/4 des Teichvolumens steht.
Pflanzbereich wird neu bestückt.

Holzverkleidung neu streichen.

__ Goldfisch/__ Shubunkin Nachwuchs von 2015/16 soll dezimiert werden, da es doch etwas mehr geworden sind & mir persönlich etwas zu viel Unruhe in den Teich bringen.
Das möchte ich den Koi nicht antun.


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Feb. 2017)

Daufi schrieb:


> Ja ich habe auch schon was vor - die letzen 5 m vom Bachlauf werden um knapp 45 Grad abgewinkelt und neu verlegt...


Bei der Länge des Bachlaufes würde ich den in Bögen verlegen. _Mäandern_ lassen. 
Sieht bestimmt natürlicher aus. Also mehrere Bögen


----------



## Daufi (21. Feb. 2017)

Hast du recht Totto, der war mir eh zu gerade, ordentlich...,
vielleicht mach ich ihn auch etwas länger....
Wenn schon, denn schon, muss mal kucken wie das mit der Folie klappt....
Und ich Lust und Zeit habe...
Meine 5-10000 Mädels ziehen wohl auch im Frühjahr ein, mal sehen wie viel Arbeit die machen...


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Feb. 2017)

Daufi schrieb:


> Meine 5-10000 Mädels ziehen wohl auch im Frühjahr ein,


???


----------



## Daufi (21. Feb. 2017)

Hmmm, da müßtest Du jetzt schauen, was ich im Spätherbst mal geschrieben hatte


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Feb. 2017)

Daufi schrieb:


> Hmmm, da müßtest Du jetzt schauen, was ich im Spätherbst mal geschrieben hatte


Spätherbst.....ich kann mich ja kaum erinnern was ich im Januar geschrieben habe....wie soll ich wissen was du im Herbst gemacht hast.....


Aber ich glaube das ging um Blumen und Bienen oder so.


----------



## Daufi (21. Feb. 2017)

Grins, man muss die Leute doch fordern....
Spar es dir.... Summ, summ summ....


----------



## Sternenstaub (25. Feb. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
 ich habe mein Haus verkauft und ziehe zum 1.Juli um . Da ich auf meine Grazien nicht verzichten will wird im Frühjahr ein neuer Teich gebaut.
Der Neue wird 1,8m tief 4,00m breit und ca 7,00m lang hat zwei Bodenabläufe und einen Skimmer. Der Teich soll 0,8m über Erdniveau herausstehen und soll in Schwerkraft gefiltert werden.
Was den Filter betrifft habe ich noch keine konkreten Vorstellungen sicher weiß ich dass der Rücklauf zum Teich durch eine bepflanzte zone geht.
Gedanken zum Filter hab ich mir schon einige gemachtnur komme ich zu keinem Ergebnis. Also wenn euch noch was einfällt her damit


----------



## troll20 (25. Feb. 2017)

Sternenstaub schrieb:


> Also wenn euch noch was einfällt her damit


Was für ein Budget wolltest du denn investieren.


----------



## Zacky (25. Feb. 2017)

Sternenstaub schrieb:


> Was den Filter betrifft habe ich noch keine konkreten Vorstellungen sicher weiß ich dass der Rücklauf zum Teich durch eine bepflanzte zone geht.
> Gedanken zum Filter hab ich mir schon einige gemachtnur komme ich zu keinem Ergebnis. Also wenn euch noch was einfällt her damit





troll20 schrieb:


> Was für ein Budget wolltest du denn investieren.



Wenn das hier noch weiter ins Detail gehen sollte, würde ich einen eigenen Thread empfehlen.


----------



## Lion (25. Feb. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wenn das hier noch weiter ins Detail gehen sollte, würde ich einen eigenen Thread empfehlen.



hallo Zacky,
warum diese Empfehlung, besser hätte mir gefallen, wenn Du auf die Frage von Sternenstaub geantwortet und geholfen hättest.


----------



## Zacky (25. Feb. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> warum diese Empfehlung


...weil in diesem Thread Jeder nur kurz von seinen Projekten für 2017 schreibt und dies in meinen Augen mehr ein Plauderthread ist. SRY 

Wenn man jetzt in diesem Thread tatsächlich mehreren Usern die evtl. Fragen - zu einem größeren Umbau-Projekt haben - beantworten würde, wäre es binnen weniger Tage völlig unübersichtlich und kaum Jemand wüsste wahrscheinlich, welche Antwort auf welche konkrete Frage gegeben wurde oder andere Fragen gehen einfach unter. Wenn Du schaust, wir sind jetzt schon bei Post #77 und nun schaue Dir die Threads an, wo es einzig und allein meist nur um ein Projekt eines Users geht, wie viele Postings da schon drin sind. Meinst Du das wäre hier dann sinnvoll?

Mir ist es im Grunde genommen egal... macht was ihr wollt...  ...aber...



Lion schrieb:


> besser hätte mir gefallen, wenn Du auf die Frage von Sternenstaub geantwortet und geholfen hättest



...gerne antworte ich dann auch auf die Fragen von Angelika. Nur ist noch keine konkrete Frage gestellt worden, worauf man überhaupt etwas konkretes antworten könnte. Sie wird ihre Vorstellungen haben und wenn sie uns diese irgendwann mitteilt, kann man sicherlich auch mit Ratschlägen antworten. Und...ganz unbeholfen ist Angelika ja nun auch nicht und kennt sich in der Materie schon ein wenig aus, zumal sie ja erst vor ein paar Jahren ihren letzten Teich groß umbaute.

Also ich warte dann lieber erst einmal auf konkrete Ideen und Gedanken ihrerseits und werde dann - _sofern ich überhaupt dazu in der Lage bin und was beitragen kann_ - gerne ein paar Ratschläge geben.


----------



## troll20 (25. Feb. 2017)

Finde ich nicht @Lion so ein Teichbauthread kann schnell mal 100te Antworten enthalten, will man sich aber gleichzeitig über neue Projekte schreiben geht alles drunter und drüber. Ansonsten hät man ja das Forum nicht in soviele Threads teilen brauchen sondern nur einen Gemacht 
Ups der Rico war schneller, ändert jedoch nichts an meiner Meinung


----------



## Sternenstaub (25. Feb. 2017)

Sorry Leute wollte keine diskusion über meinen zukünftigen Teich lostreten. Einen entprechenden Treat wird es noch geben mit allen Angaben und Fakten zu meinem Teich.
Noch eines wenn Einer Ideen hat dann doch wohl du Rico


----------



## Lion (26. Feb. 2017)

Schon mal vielen vielen Dank für Euere Beiträge.
Sehr viele und schöne Aufgaben für 2017 habt Ihr Euch vorgenommen.

Ich hoffe auf viele weitere Beiträge von Euch und
damit das ganze überschaubar bleibt, noch mal die Starterfrage.

hallo an Alle,
es dauert noch ein wenig bis die Saison 2017 losgeht aber habt Iht schon
neue Projekte oder Änderungen für 2017 geplant ?
Würde mich über Euere Antworten und neue Ideen freuen.
. Leon


----------



## Teich4You (26. Feb. 2017)

Ich kann ja mal weiter ausführen:
Zusätzlich zur Teichbaustelle werde ich unserem Gewächshaus noch einen festen Platz im Garten gönnen, das Grundstück nach vorne mit einem Tor versehen und den Vorgarten Teil 2 erstellen. Außerdem werde ich noch 1-2 Beete neu einfassen und die hässlichen Rasenkantensteine raus reißen. Ach ja ein Stück alter Zaun kommt auch noch weg.


----------



## mitch (26. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Zusätzlich zur Teichbaustelle werde ich unserem Gewächshaus noch einen festen Platz im Garten gönnen,


2 __ fliegen mit einer klappe: Gewächshaus über dem Filterkeller


----------



## Teich4You (26. Feb. 2017)

Du hast Ideen


----------



## mitch (26. Feb. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Du hast Ideen


da könntest du das Schmutzwasser vom TF gleich zum düngen hernehmen ==> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aquaponik


----------



## Zacky (26. Feb. 2017)

meine Projekte 2017

Trommelfilter 1.0 in doch großen Teilen etwas verbessern, Gewebe ist schon erneuert
Biofilterkammer und Luftheber vom Koiteich etwas umbauen
neuen Wandeinbauskimmer im Koiteich installieren, dazu 3. Rückleitung in DN 110 verbauen

Gartenschuppen Nr. 2 neu bauen, Bodenplatte ist letztes Jahr schon fertig gewesen - Gartenschuppen Nr. 1 dann abreißen, neu & größer bauen als vorher

Filterschuppen - Wände verputzen, Restarbeiten am Filterschuppen erledigen - wie Dachrinne & Eindeckung


----------



## Michael H (26. Feb. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Trommelfilter 1.0 in doch großen Teilen etwas verbessern, Gewebe ist schon erneuert


Hallo
Was war den mit dem alten überhaupt ..?


----------



## Zacky (26. Feb. 2017)

Das ist ja der "alte" bzw. mein erster Trommler. Der Trommler 2.0 steht bei Schwiegereltern & läuft bisher ohne Probleme. Daher will ich meinen Trommler 1.0 jetzt mit der Bauweise des 2.0 in Teilen upgraden oder wie das heißt.


----------



## pema (27. Feb. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
wir erweitern mal wieder unseren Wassergarten.
Jetzt kommt der 4. Teich in den Garten. Er soll eine optische Vergrößerung unseres 'großen (ersten) Teiches'  werden (auf dem Foto sieht der Teich wirklich kaum größer als die Wanne aus...er ist es aber), ein Steg wird die Verbindung herstellen.
Mein Partner will darin in erster Linie die ganzen Seerosenableger - die er jetzt schon gebunkert hat - unterbringen...nun ja: schauen wir mal.
Jetzt mal 'ne Frage:
Die Teichwanne ist schon ziemlich alt und aus einem sehr harten Material (viel fester als die neuen Teichschalen, die wir in den letzten Jahren besorgt haben). Was ist das für ein Material? Mein Freund hat nämlich im Eifer des Gefechtes eine Macke mit dem Spaten darin produziert. Der Schnitt geht nicht durch das Material, aber so wirklich sicher fühle ich mich dabei auch nicht. Um einen Flicken aufsetzen zu können, muss man allerdings wissen, aus was das Ding besteht.
 

petra


----------



## Lion (27. Feb. 2017)

hallo Petra,
ich habe für solche Sachen sehr gute Erfahrungen mit - soudal fix all - gemacht.
Defekte Stelle gut reinigen (evtl. mit Reinigungs-Benzin oder Thinner oder....)
Soudal fix all (in schwarz) auftragen und 24 Stunden warten.
Würde es aber nicht jetzt bei den kalten Temperaturen machen.
Viel Erfolg.
Leon


----------



## rollikoi (10. März 2017)

Hallo,

die Gärtner waren da und das ließen sie nach drei Tagen  zurück. Nämlich diese Natursteinmauer und dem dahinter liegenden Hochbeet.
Das ist quasi der erste Streich für 2017. Weitere folgen noch.

LG Bernd


----------



## krallowa (12. März 2017)

Moin,
Projekt 1 abgeschlossen.
Filtergraben/ Bachlauf etwas freigeräumt.
Vor der Aktion:
   
Dann 3 Stunden lang Pflanzen rausgerissen.
   
Denkt immer daran, wer Ufermatte einetzt sollte sich im Klaren sein das Wurzeln sehr gut darin halten.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Erin (28. März 2017)

Mein Hauptprojekt, das lange Blumenbeet am Zaun entkrauten und Blumen umpflanzen, nimmt langsam Formen an... ich hab zwar bei einigen Pflanzen, die da kommen, keinen Plsn was das eigentlich ist, aber ich hoffe es passt...

   muss ich mal schauen, ob und wie ich das abdecke, die Späne ist alle...

Hier soll dann der Pflug zwischen...

  

und da ich nicht wusste wohin mit den Steingartenstauden, habe ich unsere Backsteinsammlung umfunktioniert, wird dann bei Gelegenheit mal erweitert...


----------



## Lion (28. März 2017)

hallo Erin,
wird bestimmt in 1 bis 2 Monate super aussehen.
Hast Du auch ein Foto von Deinem Teich ?
VG. Leon


----------



## Erin (28. März 2017)

Moin Lion,

ob das so schnell geht, weiß ich nicht, aber solange alles gut anwächst und sich die nächsten Jahre ausbreitet, bin ich zufrieden 
Klar gibt es auch Fotos vom Teich, aber da ist es sehr kahl zurzeit. Ich habe letztes Jahr ziemlich viel entfernt und es sind gerade erst neue Stauden eingepflanzt, die erstmal wachsen wollen und alles andere lässt sich noch Zeit...
die aktuellsten Bilder findest du hier


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. März 2017)

Projekte dieses Jahr? Es wäre ein Traum, wenn wir es schaffen würden, die Brücke auf die kleine Insel neu zu bauen. Die alte Brücke ist nicht nur ein Konstruktionsscherz, sondern mittlerweile auch so arg verwittert, dass jeder Besuch der Insel unversehens zum Daueraufenthalt geraten könnte (vielleicht sollte ich vorsichtshalber ein bisschen Proviant und ein gutes Buch dort deponieren).


----------



## Lion (29. März 2017)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Projekte dieses Jahr? Es wäre ein Traum, wenn wir es schaffen würden, die Brücke auf die kleine Insel neu zu bauen. Die alte Brücke ist nicht nur ein Konstruktionsscherz, sondern mittlerweile auch so arg verwittert, dass jeder Besuch der Insel unversehens zum Daueraufenthalt geraten könnte (vielleicht sollte ich vorsichtshalber ein bisschen Proviant und ein gutes Buch dort deponieren).



hallo Kathrinvdm,

hast Du ein Foto von dem ganzen, damit wir wissen, wo man Dich suchen muss,
und wir können uns dein Projekt besser vorstellen.
Vielen Dank.
Leon


----------



## Kathrinvdm (29. März 2017)

Hallo Leon, 

sobald ich mehr Zeit habe, stelle ich gerne neue Bilder ein, aber im Moment habe ich ziemlich viel um die Ohren, daher bitte ich um Nachsicht, wenn das noch dauert. Aber es gibt hier im Forum auch schon einige Bilder, schau mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...tes-haus-mit-garten-und-teich-erworben.46657/

Herzliche Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## Erin (29. März 2017)

In deinen Teich bin ich richtig verliebt, sieht so verwunschen aus  Obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass ich die Arbeit, damit es so schön bleibt, wahrscheinlich nicht würde haben wollen....kann mir auch vorstellen, dass es eine ganz schöne Gratwanderung ist.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (29. März 2017)

Lieben Dank für Dein schönes Lob Erin! 

Ja, es ist ordentlich was zu tun und wie beschrieben finde ich es im Moment noch ein bisschen schade, dass im Winter so totaler Kahlschlag herrscht und von der Sommerpracht nichts mehr zu sehen ist. Wenn die Pflanzen sich zurückgezogen haben, dann sieht der Teich aus wie ein Wasserloch auf karger Steppe … Aber gut, auch das ist Natur, gewissermaßen. Dennoch, ein paar winterschöne Pflanzen möchte ich gerne noch haben für den Garten, besonders für die Hecken. Sonst kann im Winterhalbjahr dann zum Überfluss auch noch jeder Passant von der Straße aus quer durch den Garten kucken. Außerdem haben die Bienen und die Vögel noch mehr Blüten und Beeren bestellt.


----------



## Lion (30. März 2017)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Hallo Leon,
> 
> sobald ich mehr Zeit habe, stelle ich gerne neue Bilder ein, aber im Moment habe ich ziemlich viel um die Ohren, daher bitte ich um Nachsicht, wenn das noch dauert. Aber es gibt hier im Forum auch schon einige Bilder, schau mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...tes-haus-mit-garten-und-teich-erworben.46657/
> 
> ...



hallo Kathrin, 
eine neue Brücke bauen ist vielleicht etwas Arbeit aber bei dieser schönen Anlage lohnt sich das ganze.
Ein gutes Gelingen und weiterhin viel Freude 
wünscht Leon


----------



## Erin (30. März 2017)

Ach Kathrin...mach dir nichts draus, bei mir sieht es auch nicht besser aus  Nachdem ich das trockene Gestrüpp runtergeschnitten hatte, fand ich es fast noch schlimmer als vorher  Jetzt, mit ein paar Frühlingsblühern, ist es nicht mehr ganz so deprimierend...

     

und es dauert ja auch nicht mehr lang bis alles wieder kommt 

Welche Art Brücke schwebt dir denn vor? Wie tief ist das Wasser in dem Bereich? Und wie lang muss sie sein?

Wenn du Palmlilien magst, kannst du von mir welche bekommen, die sind definitiv __ immergrün.


----------



## Lion (7. Apr. 2017)

hallo,
ich habe jetzt vor, in meinem Pflanzenteich (Pflanzenfilter) das ganze einmal kräftig auszudüngen,
denn die Pflanzen sind mir jetzt zuviel und man erkennt im Sommer kein Wasser mehr.
Ich hoffe nicht, dass dieses dann zu negativ die Wasserqualität beeinflusst?.

Mal sehen.
VG. Leon.


----------



## ina1912 (7. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Leon!

Letztes Jahr habe ich das auch gemacht, es wurde jede Menge __ Wasserminze und __ Wasserfenchel ausgedünnt. Das hat die Wasserqualität nicht beeinträchtigt.  Hab etwa nur ein fünftel übrig gelassen. Im Gegenteil, die Pflanzen hatten mehr Nährstoffe als vorher, da sie nicht soviel mit anderen teilen mussten, das hat zu einem neuen Wachstumsschub geführt, so dass ich dieses Jahr wieder ausdünnen muss.

Lg ina


----------



## Lion (7. Apr. 2017)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Hallo Leon!
> 
> Letztes Jahr habe ich das auch gemacht, es wurde jede Menge __ Wasserminze und __ Wasserfenchel ausgedünnt. Das hat die Wasserqualität nicht beeinträchtigt.
> 
> Lg ina



hallo Ina,
vielen Dank für die gute Nachricht.
      Leon


----------



## Fotomolch (15. Apr. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> was für Pläne haben die neuen Mitglieder hier aus dem Forum ?



Bei uns im Vorgarten ist ein hässliches Betonbecken, ein Überbleibsel irgendeines Bauwerkes, das soll weg und eine kleine Sumpfzone hin. Teichbauen macht einfach zuviel Spaß.


----------



## Erin (24. Apr. 2017)

Projekt Blumenbeet macht Fortschritte...

    

Ungefähr die Hälfte ist jetzt geschafft.
Ob das noch vor Juni fertig wird, wage ich allerdings zu bezweifeln, denn eines der nächsten langen Wochenenden ist dem Teich gewidmet, dann soll nämlich endlich h auch der Rest mit Ufermatte verkleidet werden, samt Kapillarsperre.


----------



## rollikoi (24. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,

war mal wieder "kreativ".
Habe mir einen Pflanzkübel (GfK, 80 x 80 x 80 cm) gekauft und diesen mit einem Euonymus alatus "Compactus" bepflanzt.
Zugegeben, die Maße passen noch nicht ganz zusammen. Der Euonymus muss noch hineinwachsen aber in zwei Jahren sollte es passen.
 

Und wo ich schon dabei war habe ich meiner Gartendeko noch etwas leben gespendet und ein paar Steinbrechpflanzen und als Krönung eine Tsuga canadensis "Pendula" beigepflanzt.
 

LG Bernd


----------



## Lion (24. Apr. 2017)

hallo Bernd,
sieht schick aus         Leon


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Apr. 2017)

heute mal wieder das gúte Wetter genutzt um den ehemaligen Steingarten und den kleinen Bachlauf weiter in Ordnung zu bekommen, über Ostern lag Mann mit Fieber auf der __ Nase (die balde 30 jahre Jahre alte PVC-Teichfolie zeigt nun doch erste Schwächen. Wenn man mit der Harke zu fest drauf haut gibts Loch


----------



## Erin (24. Apr. 2017)

Oha...das sieht aber nach richtig Arbeit aus....

Neu bepflanzen oder einfach nur mal Ordnung machen?

Ich schummel mal ein ganz anderes Projekt rein was gar nichts mit Teich und Garten zu tun hat und dem Wetter der letzten Tage geschuldet ist 

       

Wie man sieht, ist es auch noch in Arbeit...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Apr. 2017)

Huch Erin, mir scheint, wir mögen ähnliche Bücher/Filme. Schön gemacht!


----------



## Erin (24. Apr. 2017)

Bücher HdR und HP und Filme Tim Burton?

Danke Geht noch weiter, aber erst, wenn es wieder regnet


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Apr. 2017)

Genau die!


----------



## Erin (24. Apr. 2017)

Dann werden dir die nächsten Projekte auch gefallen, fehlt nur noch Terry Pratchett


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Apr. 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Oha...das sieht aber nach richtig Arbeit aus....
> 
> Neu bepflanzen oder einfach nur mal Ordnung machen?



naja, quasie Neuanlage

alles an Substrat, Steinen und Pflanzen von der alten alte Folie rausgenommen. Das Substrat alle schön durchgekratz um möglicht jedes Zaunwindernwurzelstückchen zu finden, die unkrautverseuchten Stauden alle entsorgt. In der Folienüberlappung wurde altes Streusalz entsorgt, Wenn da sich wieder die widerlichen Zaunwinden  zum Neuangriff verstecken wollen werden se ordentlich gepökelt


----------



## Erin (25. Apr. 2017)

Dann viel Glück! Ich hab die Dinger auch überall, fürchterlich! Willst du gleich neu bepflanzen? Sonst würde ich vermutlich warten, ob sich demnächst noch mehr von dem Zeug zeigt


----------



## Lion (22. Okt. 2017)

hallo Ihr Lieben,
konntet Ihr Euere Projekte realisieren?  

falls ja, evtl. mit Foto

Freue mich über die Antworten.


----------



## koiteich1 (22. Okt. 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Wollte diese Jahr eigentlich mal Ruhe haben aber es kommt doch anderst:
> Als erstens will ich meinen Biofilter noch etwas erweitern.
> Das andere Projekt ist eine Verschiebbare Pollabdeckung.
> Habe ja einen Folientunnel über dem Teich aber man wird ja mit den Jahren bequem
> Deshalb bin ich da noch auf der Suche nach solch einer Abdeckung.



Ich habe beides was ich mir vorgenommen habe gemacht. 
Von dem Umbau des Biofilters bzw. der Bestückung habe ich leider keine Bilder gemacht
Habe nach dem Trommler ca. 200Ltr.+ 13er Helix bewegt und dann in weiteren 3 Kammern 25er Helix belüftet ca. 300Ltr.+
Vorher hatte ich das Helix weitgehend in Säcke was aber nicht so den Erfolg gebracht hat.
Jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden damit und Nitrit ist gleich Null.

Besonders stolz bin ich aber auf meine neue Abdeckung die ich nach 2 jähriger Suche endlich gefunden habe.


----------



## Lion (22. Okt. 2017)

hallo Armin,

Teichabdeckung sieht super aus.  

Betr. Biofilter hat der Umbau sich ja gelohnt und viel gebracht. Kannst Du bitte ein paar jetzt Foto's zeigen,
überlege für mich, ob ich dann im nächsten Frühjahr auch den Biofilter vergrößern werde.

 Léon


----------



## koiteich1 (22. Okt. 2017)

Bilder kann ich leider keine machen da schon alles für den Winter eingepackt ist.
Erst wieder im Frühjahr.
Ich hätte normal gar kein anderes Helix gebraucht sondern nur das was ich hatte aus den Säcken raus tun.


----------



## Lion (22. Okt. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Ihr Lieben,
> konntet Ihr Euere Projekte realisieren?
> 
> falls ja, evtl. mit Foto
> ...



noch jemand, der sein(e) Projekt(e) realisiert hat ?


----------



## Michael H (22. Okt. 2017)

Hallo


Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Tja , eigendlich wie jedes Jahr ....
> Filter Verbesser'n / vielleicht Erweitern .
> ...


Filter Verbesser´n / vielleicht Erweitern hab ich zu 50 % geschafft. .....
Der Rest ist noch in Arbeit ......


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Okt. 2017)

36 Jahre alte Zypressen Hecke weg gemacht. Ging kaum noch zu schneiden. Zu Groß. Alles braun innen drine. Ca 60 Pflanzen.

Ist jetzt eine Eibenhecke hin gekommen. Ist weicher zu schneiden, wird innen nicht braun und waren wieder 60 Pflanzen zu setzen.
  Auch gleich etwas größere Pflanzen.

Dann geht mein Baumzuchtprojekt für den Wald natürlich weiter.....  Das sind noch nicht alle.....


----------



## koiteich1 (22. Okt. 2017)

Hi Michael
50% sind besser als nichts 

@Totto
 Du hast dir Arbeit weg gemacht und neue Arbeit hin gesetzt 
Anderer Zaun wäre keine Option gewesen??


----------



## Alfii147 (22. Okt. 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Die Technik am Teich wird komplett umgebaut/erneuert:
> Der mir bisher immer gute Dienste geleistete Kammerfilter, wird endlich in Rente geschickt.
> Da er in letzter Zeit, doch vermehrt überfordert war. Auch ist das reinigen immer so eine Sache (passiert natürlich immer, zu sehr unpassenden Zeiten).
> 
> ...



Was wurde erledigt:
Ein Teil des Goldfisch/Shubunkin Nachwuchs, wurde aussortiert bzw. an neue Besitzer übergeben.

Ende April, erfolgte der bereits erwähnte Umbau.
Die komplette Technik wurde ausgetauscht bzw. erneuert! 

Seit ca. 3-4 Wochen, ist nun auch der Vliesfilter eingefahren!
Bin sehr zufrieden mit seiner Arbeit..

Filterhaus - check!
Kann gerne in meinem Thread begutachtet werden.

Nicht erledigt wurde: 
Pflanzzone - Wurde teilweise sogar entfernt! 
Holzverkleidung wurde nicht gestrichen, wird bei einem Umbau eh entsorgt.

Nun warten wir auf den, Projekte 2018 Thread..


----------



## Limnos (22. Okt. 2017)

Hi

Nachdem ich "entdeckt" habe, dass sich dichte Pflanzenpolster am Teichrand mit einer Fuchsschwanzsäge gut zerteilen und einkürzen kassen, nehme ich mir immer mal wieder einen Abschnitt vor. Auch muss ich die Teiche mal wieder entschlammen. Hierbei ist von Vorteil, dass ich die Teiche nicht tiefer als 70 cm gemacht habe. Den Schlamm schaufele ich mit einer großen Metzgerkelle in eine Plastikkiste, bis sie dicht vor dem Untergehen ist. Dann schiebe ich sie zum Rand, hieve sie hoch und entleere sie, an geeigneten Stellen.
Den Innenrand habe ich stellenweise ganz entfernt. Da will ich als Ersatz Blumenkästen einhängen, in denen ich mehr Kontrolle über die Pflanzen habe. An anderen Stellen habe ich den Rand auf 20 cm Breite verschmälert. Auch die beiden Inseln habe ich verkleinert. Das Gewässer scheint jetzt fast doppelt so groß zu sein wie vorher. Es hat jetzt eine Steilküste. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich das weiterentwickelt.

 

Der Kasten ist mein Ansitz, das orange die Plastikkiste


 

Die gestutzte "Südinsel"


 

Das verschmälerte Nordufer

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## muh.gp (22. Okt. 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Teich vergrößern und zweiten Filter bauen, diesmal in Schwerkraft. Wird Zeit für den Frühling!



Alles erledigt! Okay, hier und da noch ein bisschen an der Optik arbeiten, aber ohne Bauen wäre das Leben langweilig... 

Hier der Thread dazu, ab Seite 35 geht es um den Ausbau:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teich-2-0-mein-zweiter-teich.38564/


----------



## Zacky (22. Okt. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> meine Projekte 2017
> 
> Trommelfilter 1.0 in doch großen Teilen etwas verbessern, Gewebe ist schon erneuert *==>*  habe ja noch 2 Monate - könnte klappen
> 
> ...


Ich hatte mir wohl etwas zu viel vorgenommen, aber das Jahr ist ja noch nicht vorbei. Das Eine oder Andere schaffe ich vielleicht noch.  ...oder auch nicht...


----------



## Wetterleuchten (22. Okt. 2017)

Nicht wirlich geplant, eher spontan, aus der Not heraus und ein bisschen improvisiert. Ich hatte schon Ende letzten Jahres die vage Idee, dass man mal ein "bisschen entschlammen" könnte und dem immer rasanter um sich greifenden Pflanzengewucher im und am Teich mal "irgendwie beikommen" müsste. Da sich das meiste an Schlamm und Sediment natürlich an der tiefsten Stelle in 1,60 m Tiefe (jetzt wieder, ohne den ganzen Schmodder) gesammelt hatte und das Loch zudem zu klein war um da mit der Schaufel vernünftig arbeiten zu können, hab ich mir nen Sielbagger gegönnt. Mit dem ließ sich von der Kante aus recht bequem arbeiten und das Teil auch sehr komfortabel in einen alten Farbeimer entleeren. 20 l Schlamm war auch noch ganz tragbar, wenn frau den Weg zum Kompost damit x-mal bewältigen muss. Jedenfalls war's damit nicht getan, das ganze mutierte schnell zur aufwenigen Runderneuerung. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/betonteich-umbau.48500/page-2#post-567685 Demnächst gibt'auch die Abschlussbilder dort.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Okt. 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Anderer Zaun wäre keine Option gewesen??


Nee, soll schon Natur......und die roten Beeren der heimischen Pflanze ist auch noch Vogelfutter.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Okt. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Mein Motto lautet: Die Baustelle muss weg!


Ich denke das Bild spricht für sich


----------



## Lion (24. Okt. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich denke das Bild spricht für sich
> Anhang anzeigen 193635



Florian, dein Motto, die Baustelle muß weg, finde ich sehr gut, damit man die ganze Arbeit auch
mal genießen kann.

Also viel Freude am Teich wünscht Leon


----------



## tosa (24. Okt. 2017)

ein Projekt befindet sich noch in Arbeit, ich hoffe das es nächste Woche endlich fertig ist....


----------



## Lion (24. Okt. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> ein Projekt befindet sich noch in Arbeit, ich hoffe das es nächste Woche endlich fertig ist....



hallo Torsten,
kannst Du schon etwas mehr darüber sagen ? und gibt es evtl. ein oder .......  Foto's


----------



## tosa (24. Okt. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Torsten,
> kannst Du schon etwas mehr darüber sagen ? und gibt es evtl. ein oder .......  Foto's



ne, noch nicht, aber ich denke es kommt bald. ein Teil ist der Teichrand und in gleicher Form ein kleiner Weg.


----------



## Fotomolch (4. Dez. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> noch jemand, der sein(e) Projekt(e) realisiert hat ?


Ja! Leider habe ich diese Forum stark vernachlässigt, kann nicht mal sagen warum...
Aber mein Projekt "Sumpfbeet im Vorgarten anstelle vom Betonbecken" ist fertig. Hier die Fotos. Eines von heute (ich hätte wohl mal gestern eines machen sollen, da sah es schöner aus) Das Sumpfbeet habe ich mit dem Aushub (in dem viele Steine waren) und Komposterde gefüllt (weil der Aushub nicht reichte) - die Pflanzen gingen ab wie Schmidts Katze. Doch Bilder sagen mehr als Worte... Zuerst das vorher- Bild.


----------

